

AMA: G. Greenwald on the Muslim-American leaders spied on by NSA and FBI - 8ig8
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/2a8hn2/we_are_glenn_greenwald_murtaza_hussain_who_just/

======
8ig8
Proper title: We are Glenn Greenwald & Murtaza Hussain, who just revealed the
Muslim-American leaders spied on by the NSA & FBI. Ask Us Anything.

I was forced to chop the title to conform to HN's 80 char limit.

------
1457389
Also immediately flagged and buried. This is fucking bullshit.

~~~
Alupis
I agree. Blindly suppressing any post somewhat regarding the "NSA" is not
good.

~~~
Alupis
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8011987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8011987)

